# BV Super Jet FIlter ???



## Fly*guy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello everyone,

New Question for you all.....

Bought the BV Super Jet Filter Wine Filter and had some questions after reading the manual - Ok after browsing the manual






Question #1) 
I assume, dangerous as that is, that we must always use 3 pads in the filter.
True?
But, can I use 3 different pads in the filter if I want? in other words is it possible to use a coarse filter a polishing filter and then the sterile filter there by completing the filtering task all at one time?
not that I would use a sterile filter each time but I could see using a combination of coarse and polish filters at the same time to finish the job in 1 pass instead of 2 times through the filter.
Question #2) 
After the wine is in the clearing stage... can the </font></font></font> Super Jet Filter be used to clear the wine in place of time</font></font></font>? again to *"clarify"* what I mean</font>, if I </font>allow the wine to stand for say 1 week, can I </font>siphon off the heavy lees and then filter through the super jet?
Question #3)
Will the Super jet filter act as the degasser as well?

As always, thanks in advance for the help and info, you guys are fantastic and a wealth of knowledge ! ! !

Wm
</font></font>

</font></font></font>


----------



## cpfan (Nov 19, 2011)

Wm 


1a. I've never tried it with less than 3 pads. A pack of three isn't that expensive (at least to me).(BTW, I have only used the Super Jet in a Ferment on Premises environment. I use a Mini Jet for doing a single 6 US gallon batch - even in the FoP.)


1b. All three should bethe samegrade of pads. The wine does NOT go thru all three pads. One third goes through the first pad, one third thru the second one, and the last third thru the third pad.


2. The Super Jet is not designed to replace clearing the wine. If the wine is not clear, then the suspended sediment may clog up the filter pads. Then you may have problems with wine spraying every which way.


3. Some people say that filtering wine releases CO2. I'm sure that it does release SOME CO2. But I don't think it replaces degassing. But since I degas my wines well before filtering, I don't really know.


PS "new question for you all". Sorry but not new questions. You should be able to find other threads on these filtering questions, and get some responses from other people.


Steve


----------



## John Prince (Nov 19, 2011)

Question 3

I'm in my first year of making wine so this is free advise. I degas then filter. I use a drill with a paddle then vacuum pump.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2011)

These filter units are designed basically to polish a wine to different extremes. Your wine must be clear first or you will be in for some serious clogging problems!!! So basically your wine will need to be degassed long before this unit should get near your wine. I say this because your wine really wont clear good unless your wine is degassed. Basically when your wine is done fermenting you should stabilize it, degas it, and sweeten if desired and then let it clear or sweeten later but beware that in doing that it can sometimes cloud up the wine all over again even just using simple syrup.


----------



## Fly*guy (Nov 20, 2011)

So if I allow the wine to clear first.... is there any reason for purchasing the coarse pads ever?
I mean at this point I have been using a vinbrite gravity filter, and I have always used there polishing filters, so what is the use of the coarse filters on the BV filter?

</font></font></font>


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2011)

Youd be amazed at how much a coarse filter can still trap solids especially in a red that has even bulk aged for a few months.


----------



## Fly*guy (Nov 20, 2011)

Really? 
My understanding for this filter is to be able to do larger quantities of wine, faster. But if I use it to do a small amount can I simple skid the coarse filter and use the polishing filter as I have with the vinbrite filter?


----------



## Jackie (Nov 20, 2011)

I use a minijet and the only time I've used a coarse filter was occasionally with fruit wine. I just used the #2 filter on all other wines (I did try sterile on white kit wine with nothing used before that and had no problem but I couldn't tell the difference in just using the #2 and it was easier to just keep 1 type of filter pads to use for all). I do use fining agents first and rack off that sediment. I never filter till I see no more sediment dropping for at least a month but usually wait till just before bottling (I bulk age reds). I filter 2 kits using one filter (or equiv 12 gals whatever wines I'm making) and never had any problems. You can do more than that with the superjet. Some people only use a coarse filter on the red wines from grapes, just wanting a light filtering (some people think filtering finer removes some of nuisance of the wine--I am not one of those people). I use the #2 on wine from grapes too.


----------



## Fly*guy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thankx for the insight Jackie.... I was thinking of doing just what you say you have done #2's for most items.

My understanding of the #3 or sterile filters is to all but eliminate any chance of a referment in wines that would have residual sugars or are backsweetened.... but I forget were I read that from... but I don't beleive there is much noticeable difference in clarity or polish from the #2 filters.
Anyone know more on these sterile filters??


----------



## cpfan (Nov 21, 2011)

I have alternated between two approaches... 


a) #2 for everything (white/red/blush). 
b) #1 for reds, #2 for whites/blushes, #3 for nothing.


My understanding is that the #3 (ie sterile) Buon Vinopads do not filter out all the yeast as they are not fine enough. Thus I believe that filtering with #3 pads is not enough to prevent re-fermentation.


From the Super Jet instructions...


> The #3 pads assist in removing up to 80% of the yeast in the wine.






Steve


----------



## grapeman (Nov 21, 2011)

Unless it filters out more than 99.9% of the yeast and bacteria to .45 microns, it is not absolute sterile and will not always prevent renewed fermentation or bacterial action.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2011)

You are correct, they are not true sterile filters.


----------

